# Derby Hippodrome



## johno23 (Feb 26, 2008)

I was duly rewarded for my patience and observation when I got the chance to visit Derby Hippodrome.This was a large theatre built in 1914 by Marshall &Tweedy of Newcastle upon Tyne.It remained a theatre until 1930 when it was turned into a cinema for several years and then back to a theatre before being purchased by Mecca in 1962 and turned into a bingo social club.
Although it has changed hands it has remained a bingo club until its closure in 2007.

Many great names played here, such as Morecambe and Wise,Tommy Cooper,
Ken Dodd,Max Wall,Frankie Howerd and Cliff Richard to name but a very few.
It is said that the great duo Flanagan and Allen composed the song "underneath the arches"whilst at this theatre and it is based on a local
railway bridge and station.

There is great speculation in the local press about the future of this theatre which is a grade 2 listed building and hopefully one day soon it may be put back into productive use.A selection of photos follow.I apologise if they have come through the wrong size but I am new to this site. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc01d8b3397.jpg]




[/lb] 
Decay and damage.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cbfc1a734b6.jpg]



[/lb] 
Oh dear.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc056f23a75.jpg]



[/lb] 
The good old days. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc2f54bf1ef.jpg]



[/lb] 
My favourite spooky window. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc2f5cae7fc.jpg]



[/lb] 
Auditorium seats in the circle.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc305caabeb.jpg]



[/lb] 
Spooky lights. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc310313d00.jpg]



[/lb] 
window in projection room. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc3254412ea.jpg]



[/lb] 
backstage light. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc32507e3aa.jpg]



[/lb] 
Safety curtain control panel. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc040fbf982.jpg]



[/lb] 
Exterior photo of stagefly gallery end. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc30fee1267.jpg]



[/lb] 
ye olde typewriter. 
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/411147cc3349b80af.jpg]



[/lb] 
paint stores.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 26, 2008)

Excellent explore, JOHNO. Love that arched window. Some very nice pics. Great gilt boss and cherub...where they just lying about?
Cheers for the history of the place too. Interesting.


----------



## King Al (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics, the lights in pic 7 are cool, looks like they are floting, but they they are all slightly shadowed by the greatness of the word "Hippodrome"


----------



## johno23 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for that Foxylady.Its a massive and grand old place and we spent over
3 hours in there and still didnt cover it all.

Sadly it has suffered severe damage in a recent fire and due to further careless work by the "asbestos busters"and the local pikeys and chavs it is looking a bit worse for wear,but largely remains intact and sound.

There is absolutely tons of interesting stuff lying around and as you see the gilt plasterwork and cherubs etc are just lying there amongst the debris,these items of course being the original fixtures from 1914.

It still has its original fly gallery above the stage area which we did not have time to fully explore and a museum timewarp kinda place beneath the stage.
The seats in the circle are apparently also original,although they have probably been reupholstered occasionally.

As it was a cinema for approx 20 years it also has its original projector room
although only the mounting plinth remains for the projector.The spiral staircase up to this room has mysteriously gone and it was a real comedy scene climbing a "too short"ladder to get up there especially when I got hung up on a nail and the rest of the team were in hysterics,Thanks guys and girls
just wait till you get hung up "Lol"..

All in all a real trip back in time and well worth the wait,planning and effort.www.derbyhippodrome.co.uk

Please check out this link,to see how it "used" to be.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 26, 2008)

Brilliant, I've been hoping someone would be able to get in there. I've been reading the local papers regarding it, wondering if its going to open or stay closed. (or is that the other one? brains going - sorry)

Love those cherubs and all the plaster work. and the windows. 

sorry you got hung up on a nail lol, i really shouldn't laugh 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks a bit like cinecity up here, in that it may have a pigeon problem!


----------



## johno23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes it does have a pigeon problem on the very upper floors but most of the debris you see in the photos is plaster which has been brought down by wetness from the fire service and weather,also asbestos removal teams have been in and caused unneccesaary damage to the ornate plasterwork.

just seems a trademark of old cinemas and theatres for some reason,but they are a favourite venue to explore for me,they have so much history and I only wished they could talk and tell us what they know "lol"


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Brilliant stuff matey. Nice too see some of the original features still there. Let's just hope that they fix it up soon, and a new imaginative use is found.
Thanks for sharing this find and info with us. Keep us up-dated on this one please!

Lb


----------



## johno23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks much appreciated,sent you a pm


----------



## mineme (Feb 28, 2008)

wow great pic's have been following the story of this place over the last couple of weeks have looked at the wsite it looked great before things started to happen. lets hope the developer/owner doesnt get his way.............


----------



## mineme (Mar 24, 2008)

just to say things could well be happening here at last as scafolliding has been placed around the building i would imagine it has some thing to do with the roof but not shore


----------



## johno23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes the owner has been issued with an "urgent works order" by the council.He has a certain time from when it was issued to contact them.
If not the council will carry out the work and charge the cost back to him one way or another.

I understand that urgent remedial roofing works are due to take place to stop any further weather damagehence the scaffolding.


----------



## trampjuice (Mar 30, 2008)

How predictable, another 'Listed building' gets trashed by Derby City Council..


http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/d...me=yes&more_nodeId1=124522&contentPK=20266820


----------

